# [US] [NA] LF: Vladimir (132), Coco (150) Have: DJ KK (003), Renee (026) and more



## panque (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello there,I have a few cards to trade from Series 1. I'm looking to trade for my friend! here's the list , I'm gonna be getting Carmen and Kyle card that I will add to the list once they're here! Pleas let me know if something interest you, thanks ♡

HAVE:

Series 1

DJ KK (003)
Kyle (024)
Ren?e (026)
Marcie (042)
Midge (065)
Biff (070)
Clay (088)

Series 2

Carmen (145)

Series 3

Grams (211)
Tabby (220)
Freckles (236)
Diva (256)
Buck (268)
Curlos (271)
Antonio (295)

Series 4

Tommy (306)
Queenie (337)
Pierce (336)
Kevin (380)

WANT: 
Vladimir (132)
Coco (150)
Julian (173)
Ankha (188)
Franccine (299)
Chrissy (300)
Stitches (318)
Rosie (386)


----------



## panque (Nov 21, 2016)

Added more cards


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi,

Want to trade my Vladimir for your Kyle?


----------



## panque (Nov 21, 2016)

I would love to! Sending you a message now.


----------

